# RC 212 or MONTRACHET



## NorthernWinos (Oct 7, 2006)

Lalvin RC 212 Bourgovin</font> and Red Star MONTRACHET [Saccharomyces Cerevisiae]</font>

Has anyone had any problems with these yeasts??? 

I have had way too much time on my hands...as well as too many books to read and confuse me.....

Have read that it might put hydrogen sulfite into your wines...

Any comments????

*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## grapeman (Oct 7, 2006)

NW ,
I've used both types with no problems. The RC-212 makes a nice fruity wine and I used the Montrachet sucessfully last year with Raspberry and Concord.


Sorry to hear about the computer problems. That's a real bummer. Did you have to wipe out the hard drive, or did the virus do it for you? I keep a second hard drive in my systems and either make a mirror image or copy the drive from time to time. I had noticed you hadn't posted in a few days.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 7, 2006)

Everything was wiped out...once the virus was in, I was unable to backup anything....backing up with a virus in there can bring the virus along in the disks....so got some Restore/Recovery disks from the company and have the computer back to the original, from the box condition...So, having to install all my programs and am missing a few things that I liked to use...need to call my repair man on Monday.

I started a Raspberry/Red Grape Concentrate wine and kind of got nervous about the RC 212...but I used it anyway...used 1 package of it and one package of 1118..just to be sure....I oftan use 2 packages of yeast and mix them....don't know why???? Just been doing it....? Any comments??? 

The wine smells yummy and is ready for the carboy...so it worked good.

Going to start a Strawberry/Red Grape Concentrate wine in a day or so...might go just with the RC 212 and see how it works....

Got some fruit flies in the house and have things bundled up real good...little buggers give me the creeps....

*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## dfwwino (Oct 10, 2006)

I just used RC 212 to ferment a 75/25% blend of Syrah/Carignan that produced a very good tasting wine. It is the first time I've used it, and I am very impressed. I usually just use Pasteur Red on my reds, but I had read RC 212 is better at bringing out the fruitiness in Syrah. 


I've read that Montrachet can create too much H2S on fresh grapes harvested soon after a sulfite spray. But I've never had any problem using Montrachet for other purposes (fruit wines,concentrates)and have not used it on fresh grapes. *Edited by: dfwwino *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 10, 2006)

dfwwino said:


> I just used RC 212 to ferment a 75/25% blend of Syrah/Carignan that produced a very good tasting wine.  It is the first time I've used it, and I am very impressed.  I usually just use Pasteur Red on my reds, but I had read RC 212 is better at bringing out the fruitiness in Syrah.
> 
> I've read that Montrachet can create too much H2S on fresh grapes harvested soon after a sulfite spray.  But I've never had any problem using Montrachet for other purposes (fruit wines, concentrates) and have not used it on fresh grapes.



Thanks for your reply...
Did your wine finish dry???? 
We like a robust dry red wine....I tend to use more fruits than recipes call for as well as adding wine concentrates to the fruit juices...just like lots of flavor....
Going to start a Strawberry/Red Grape Concenrate wine real soon...will try just using RC 212 and see how it turns out...


----------



## dfwwino (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes, RC 212 continued fermentation until the wine was completely dry.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 19, 2006)

RC 212.....This certainly is an active yeast...but will it ever quit????

Pitched the yeast into the Strawberry/Red Grape Wine on Oct. 13th [S.G. 1095]...There must have been 4 inches of foam for a few days...by Oct. 17th the S.G. was down to 1004, racked to a carboy...it is still bubbling away....

The wine in the photo behind is Raspberry/Red Grape [S.G. 1093], I used a mix of RC 212 and EC 1118...it was down to S.G. 996 in 9 days...

So, maybe this wine is progressing about the same, just amazed at all the activity....but we want to get rid of the sugar and make wine.....right???





Will just watch it work and enjoy the smells of success....


----------



## maize (Oct 19, 2006)

I think the R212 yeast has a high end alcohol tolerance of 14-16% So it should finish dry as long as you keep it below 15%. I would lean away from it wines starting at a SG of 1.100 and above unless a little residual sugar doesn't bother you.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 19, 2006)

maize said:


> I think the R212 yeast has a high end alcohol tolerance of 14-16%  So it should finish dry as long as you keep it below 15%.  I would lean away from it wines starting at a SG of 1.100 and above unless a little residual sugar doesn't bother you.



Want it dry as it can get...Strawberry seems to have a sweet taste, even when it is bone dry...just the flavor....seems to get even better with some age on it too....


----------



## bonvec (Sep 2, 2007)

I used Montrachet on syrah a couple of yrs ago and had a problem with HS not sure if temp can be a condition for this but I fermented in a cool basement about 60 degrees.


----------

